# Clomid - feel like the life has been sucked out of me :-(



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi,

Started my first round of Clomid on Friday and feel like the life has been sucked out of me.  Was tired on Saturday (but always am after a week at work so didn't think much of it) then so shattered yesterday and this morning I feel like I can barely function.  So tired and feel quite down too.

The exhaustion isn't a side effect I'd read about so don't know if it's down to the Clomid, or the weather, or stresses at work.  Seems a bit too much of a coincidence for it not to be the Clomid though.  

Anyone else had this and any suggestions for what helps?

Thanks


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey. 
I took my clomid at night to reduce side effects. But I get night sweats when I take it which causes me to have unsettled sleep which caused me to be exhausted. 
Hope things get better for you 
Lx


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks L,

I've been taking them at night, but am still feeling that way when I wake up :-( Can hardly drag myself out of bed. Only one more day to go though

Hope it's going ok for you x


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Aw that's not good hun. What dose you on? 
I'm not taking clomid atm as waiting for hsg. 
Lx


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks 

Have got through it ok, the day I posted this thread was my worst, but not sure how I'll manage next time if it falls all on week days - was glad it was mainly at the weekend.

I'm on 50g for 3 months then I see the consultant again for another 3 months if there are no problems. I see that I lot of people have scans with it on here though, but I haven't been oferred that.  Have you had them when you took it?


Hope your HSG goes ok.  Have you had one before, if not, they're not too bad.  The sonographer was lovely when I had mine and did evereything they could to make me comfy!

x


----------



## Zombie (May 7, 2014)

So sorry that you're feeling so pants.

I'm on cycle 5 of Clomid 50mg and although I didn't find it made me exhausting, I did struggle with the hot flashes and night sweats and I have suffered with side effects from taking it.

What time are you taking the tablet? It might be worth doing the opposite on your next cycle, so if you're currently taking it in the morning, swap next month and take it at night instead. It might make a difference, might not, but may be worth a try to see what works best for you.

Do you think that maybe the tiredness could be your body having a bit of a come down from the stress and worry of waiting for your appointment and wondering what's next for you?
I always find that after I've seen the consultant I'm much less tense and I don't realise I am tense until after I've been and it's gone!


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks Mungobungo

I've was taking it at night so might try it in the morning next time. 

You might be right about the stress, but more the other way around.  I've tried not to stress about the appointments etc as I didn't know what was happening with all the tests etc until they all came back so I was trying not to think about it until I knew something definite.  Now we've started treatment I'm quite stressed out with all the 'what ifs' and the lack of info from the consultant about what's next.

I hope it's going ok for you.  Is this your first type of treatment?  

Aurora x


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey auroraangel
I didn't have scanned when I was on clomid, I just had day 21 bloods. Are you having bloods? I would much prefer scans tbh. 
My hsg is booked for 10th June so day before my bday. 
Hope your feeling ok hun. 
Lxx


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi Lucyjane,

Yeah I'm due to get my bloods done next week on day 21 and again the next month then see the consultant again in month 3. I think a scan would be useful as from what I've read it (apart from checkng for risks) it helps to see if it's working. 

Are you due to go back on the Clomid after?

I'm surprise they haven't done the hsg before they had you on Clomid, because according to my Dr it's only useful for certain types of fertility issues (not sure which) which is why they did it first with me.  But to be honest I don't really know what I'm talking about - finding it all hard to understand!  

Hope the hsg is ok and you have a great birthday! 

Aurora x


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi Lucyjane,

Was wondering how your hsg went?  Hope it was ok.  Have you found anything out from it yet?

Am nearly coming up to the second round, unless AF doens't appear which is doubtful.  

Hope all is ok

Aurora x


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey. 
Sorry for late reply. I am going on clomid once official results of hsg come back, going on increased dose of 100mg as 50mg didn't work. Have also been put on metformin.  Did you get the results of your bloods? Yeah I would love scans but I didn't get offered them. 
Hsg went ok, didn't hurt or anything whilst it was done but the pain after and through to yesterday was horrendous, seems to of settled bit now.  They said my tubes aren't blocked and they look fine but got to wait for official report before going back on clomid. Any signs of af? Hope it doesn't turn up, sending positive vibes. Xx


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey,

sorry to hear it was painful afterwards, but good that tubes are ok.  That was the same for me, as in one way it's good that there's no probs there, but another it's not as there isn't an answer still and something that can be sorted out. I still don't really know what the issue is (other that I wasn't ovulating every month, but they don't know why). 

Think AF is on her way :-(  Hope the 100mg works for you, mine has told me she won't give me 100mg if 50mg doesn't work, but not a clear explanation why (something about how it won't work, but how does she know that?).  Am going to push that when I go back in Aug.  Don't get my blood results til then either, so feel a bit in limbo at the moment

Fingers crossed something happens.  Positive thoughts to you too x


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey
Yeah it's almost worth the pain because my tubes are ok and I know that now. So hopefully if the clomid 100mg works and forces ovulation then we should conceive. Because atm the only issue we have is pcos. But seems to be quite bad pcos. 
Is yours unexplained infertility?  Yeah I don't ovulate and they don't think I ever have. 
Do you have natural periods or do you have to induce them? 
I would push for 100mg if she won't give them you, find research to back you up to. What is your next step after clomid? 
I didn't get my blood results till I went back in May after taking 3 months worth of clomid, so took 3 months worth and none of them worked!! Waste of time really.
Xx


----------

